# uhaul tramping



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 11, 2014)

Is renting a uhual, pimping it out with couches, and breaking the terms of agreement by taking it across the country with seven street kids and their animals considered rubber tramping?


----------



## kidbob (Dec 11, 2014)

thelongstrangetripper said:


> Is renting a uhual, pimping it out with couches, and breaking the terms of agreement by taking it across the country with seven street kids and their animals considered rubber tramping?



Id like more info on Thiz...such as....how exactly are u violating the Tos?
also...i had this idea a while ago but never even researched it....how did u manage to "rent" a uhaul for extended periods of time?
thought u rented them for like a week or a day or so many miles and shit..wasnt aware u could rent one for a "extended stay"

id say thats probably an accurate discription of rubber trampin


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 11, 2014)

I've slept in plenty of UHaul trailers in my travels and was even awakened in the cab of one of their unlocked trucks (I was pretty exhausted). 

I'd consider it rubber tramping even though it is only a short distance. Drive safely.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

thelongstrangetripper said:


> Is renting a uhual, pimping it out with couches, and breaking the terms of agreement by taking it across the country with seven street kids and their animals considered rubber tramping?



You will indeed be an itinerant rubber tramp! Yes go for it, your achievement badge will be in the mail.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 11, 2014)

Man depending on where you go, that may be a really expensive way of doing it. You pay by the day and per mile so it adds up. May be better off buying a piece of shit truck or van. I worked for a shity moving company years ago that owned a few Uhaul locations. I found out one day that if you transfer a truck from one location to another, you can do it and it wont be charged, the computer will just update the mileage ext.
Although, I got busted in the end, I kinda of got away with murder so I wont say to much to incriminate myself, but l will say this. If you know someone at a uhaul location, get them to transfer your truck out to some other location. That way it wont charge, and you can basically do what ever you want as long as you arrive at that place eventually...Just don't go overboard


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 11, 2014)

kidbob said:


> Id like more info on Thiz...such as....how exactly are u violating the Tos?
> also...i had this idea a while ago but never even researched it....how did u manage to "rent" a uhaul for extended periods of time?
> thought u rented them for like a week or a day or so many miles and shit..wasnt aware u could rent one for a "extended stay"
> 
> id say thats probably an accurate discription of rubber trampin


We're violating the terms by renting it for short distance but taking it from san Diego to Georgia. The driver called and said he was in the hospital so that he doesn't have to bring it in on time and he's basically gonna fuck his credit and owe alot of money by turning it in in georgia


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 11, 2014)

Trust me, this would not be going down if it were all in my name. I'm home free, not homless, but one day I may just want to live in a house... I'll keep my credit decent


----------



## Dmac (Dec 11, 2014)

are there any windows in the back?


----------



## creature (Dec 11, 2014)

no no no..
in order to be a rubber tramp requires 12 years of post-secondary education..
or the equivalent..
which can usually be gained after the first 1/2 hour of adventure or so, provided you don't just shit out & quit..

it also requires knowledge of orbital mechanics & relativistic temporal analysis, but this prerequisite can be met by going out & staring up at the stars until you lose your balance or become dizzy...

true rubbertramping also requires approximately $200,000 of liquidable funds and a vehicle not more than 3 months old, unless you are traveling incognito, in which case whatever vehicle you are using transmogrifies as required, and all incurred expenses may be satisfied via allegory.

also, as a rubbertramper, you must remember to love all officers of the state, and love them with all your being, both implicitly and explicitly..
this resolves into perfect obedience of all local, state & federal ordinances, statutes and commands, whether they are lawfull or not.

on the other hand, since you are operating in the context of freedom, you are free to re-write & interpret any such mandates as such freedom merits fit at the moment, including making such apparitions vanish from existence when they present difficulties in compliance with the basic laws of rubbertramping existential metaphysics..

often this can be accomplished by wishing, but sometimes requires a minor dodge, a good bottle & a very late morning's worth of sleep...

in any case, do not confuse this with pretending..
it is critical to maintain the correct balance of applied denial, love of mobility and ignorance of basic facts of existence in order to keep yourself away from one of the larger balls & chain styles of exploratory vehicles, such as hold convection ovens, large screen TVs, adjustable beds and $40 a night storage/camping/property management fees...

anti-gravity is a form of transcendence, and only will only this may be obtained via the formal, material requirements of rubbertramping, but only if you burn them, once they are achieved.

it is, therefore, far more efficient to begin without them & invest the resources required for their acquisition into a few things a bit more tangible:

Adventure & Distance & Friendship

the U-Haul scenario sounds a very good analogue of alien piracy...

i'm sure you'll do fine..

enjoy, & man, i envy that you have a good crew to share with..

stay warm, when you can..

J


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wise & wonderful words @creature 

May the road rise up to meet you & the wind be always at your back. Keep the rubber side down as well.

Where are you roaming as of late? Still in the southwest?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha creature a no more than. 3 month old vehicle. I'm mostly a rubber and my cars a 99 Subaru rust bucket wagon and I have only about 400/ bucks to my name and dogs name


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 11, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> are there any windows in the back?


Negative


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh and btw, you guys are great haha


----------



## thelongstrangetripper (Dec 14, 2014)

highwayman said:


> Wise & wonderful words @creature
> 
> May the road rise up to meet you & the wind be always at your back. Keep the rubber side down as well.
> 
> Where are you roaming as of late? Still in the southwest?


Sorry, missed your post before... Now nearly in Chattanooga


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jan 28, 2015)

yo I was with the u haul crew from san diego to the georgia gathering. The renter is my best friend. He had some operation repo come up and snag it back from him. No legal trouble he just owes a bunch of fines to u haul, and prolly messed up his credit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 28, 2015)

Lucky Duck said:


> yo I was with the u haul crew from san diego to the georgia gathering. The renter is my best friend. He had some operation repo come up and snag it back from him. No legal trouble he just owes a bunch of fines to u haul, and prolly messed up his credit.



All too often we hear about what somebody plans to do and then we don't hear back from them. 
It had the makings of being a great sory.


----------

